# My golden oldies



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sooooooooooooooo beautiful. Thank You for giving them such a loving home to have.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love the oldies too. They just seem to have the wisdom of the ages in their beautiful sugar faces.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That last picture makes me want to give Toby a big ol' bear hug!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What sweet white faces


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful dogs, Barb!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are both so beautiful.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!!! I agree with the above poster...you just want to hug them. My guy will be 10 this year and is getting whiter.....I just give him the biggest hug when I get home from work........


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

they are so lovely.

and I'm so missing Obi (RIP l/4/10)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Always nice to see photos of the oldies, they are beautiful.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous Golden oldies you have there:smooch::smooch:. If only they all could live to that age! Thank you for the pictures!
Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful babies!! Give their sugar faces a kiss from their Auntie Mary, ok?


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Love those sweet golden oldies faces. I Have one too...Buddy will be 14 next June. He still thinks he is a puppy!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we've been so very fortunate to still have them both, especially considering both are from shaky backgrounds.
My Tiny Girl, the one who will be 13, was my first golden, my husband brought her home from a pet store (live and learn). 
My Toby Dog, the one who turned 12 yesterday, is from a back yard breeder.
We've been very, very lucky and I am thankful every day to still have them.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> we've been so very fortunate to still have them both, especially considering both are from shaky backgrounds.
> My Tiny Girl, the one who will be 13, was my first golden, my husband brought her home from a pet store (live and learn).
> My Toby Dog, the one who turned 12 yesterday, is from a back yard breeder.
> We've been very, very lucky and I am thankful every day to still have them.



They most definitely have had the caring people to give them positive feelings and much love to keep them healthy in their "Golden" years!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Beautiful!! Glad you posted.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love your saying and how true it is - enjoy them as they are golden.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I love their wise, gray faces. Thanks for sharing and wishing you many more precious years with your golden oldies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tiny and Toby are beautiful! You can see love in their eyes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love your golden oldies. Their sugar faces just show such wisdom. Give those sweeties some big hugs and kisses. I love the seniors.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, thanks for celebrating the seniors. They look wonderful, and don't you just find yourself falling more and more in love with them the older they become?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's Cody's brother Toby at sixteen. May your sweet boy grow happily old like this.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh absolutely! You think you couldn't possibly love them more, but every day that you still have them around you look at them and remember all the love, laughs, and good times you've had with them and you love them just a little more.




Finn's Fan said:


> Barb, thanks for celebrating the seniors. They look wonderful, and don't you just find yourself falling more and more in love with them the older they become?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photo!! 
I cry as I type, but my Toby isn't likely to see 13. I don't think his quality of life will be such that it will be fair to him to keep him with us.
My Tiny is much more likely to be around at 16. She's still acting like she's 8 or 9.




Finn's Fan said:


> Here's Cody's brother Toby at sixteen. May your sweet boy grow happily old like this.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Goldens are just as beautiful as puppies. 
My Granddaughter gave me a plaque that said (Grandmothers Are Just Like Antique Little Girls) That is how I feel about my older dogs!
Thanks for the pictures........


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just love the Golden Oldies


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Toby has that "did you ask if you can take a picture of me" look
Love photo #2 of Tiny - what a face that is. So cute.
I love the old faces.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are gorgeous, beautiful, lovely, wonderful....... I just want to hug and kiss on both of them. Even Toby's coat looks soft and fluffy.

I do love Copper more every day. I also obsess over his health issues and how to best take care of him. He was my "spare" dog until my last golden died 3 years ago and he became my best man. I see his unique qualities more every day and treasure every quirk he has.

I shall keep you and your golden oldies in my thoughts and prayers for continued good/better health and love together. I know you all have the second part down pat.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

They are both gorgeous!! The oldies just melt my heart. Please give them a big hug from us.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

They are both just beautiful. Magic is 10 now which I find so hard to believe. I treasure every day with her knowing that time is growing shorter. When I see your two it gives me hope for several more years with my special girl.


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

Your Golden Oldies are beautiful! Our old ones are so precious, with their sweet white faces. They're a reminder to live and love each day to the fullest.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Those two look sohappy and contented!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures, Tiny is in great shape. Love the snow faces!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I love them and their adorable white faces!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

they're so sweet I of course love the oldies also


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I saw Candy's happy 16th birthday thread. It really warmed my heart to see such a happy old girl!




cangolden said:


> they're so sweet I of course love the oldies also


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your golden oldies are gorgeous. I just love looking at those faces. They just exude love don't they?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

A belated happy birthday to Toby. Enjoyed seeing the photos of your golden oldies....


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Love the photos, especially photo number 3! Thanks for sharing!


----------

